
Ten Protips on Avoiding Hackathon Fail - apievangelist
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2012/03/22/ten-protips-on-avoiding-hackathon-fail/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ProgrammableWeb+%28ProgrammableWeb%3A+Blog%29
======
ajotwani
Love it.

